# How to move the Catalog.lrcat?



## Biff (Jan 8, 2019)

I want to move my Lightroom Catalog.lrcat to another drive.

Can I just move the folder containing the catalog / data with a file manager (may be rename it), then start Lightroom and when it asks for the catalog just enter the new path? Or is there a better / saver manner?


----------



## dbvirago (Jan 9, 2019)

After moving it, you can start LR and click File Open Catalog, or just double-click on the lrcat file from within Explorer


----------



## Biff (Jan 9, 2019)

> After moving it, you can start LR and click File Open Catalog


I would think, when it does not find the catalog, it will ask for it, so actually there should not appear that "File Open Catalog". But I assume, that wouldn't matter which one of those item would be shown.


----------



## clee01l (Jan 9, 2019)

Biff said:


> I want to move my Lightroom Catalog.lrcat to another drive.
> 
> Can I just move the folder containing the catalog / data with a file manager (may be rename it), then start Lightroom and when it asks for the catalog just enter the new path? Or is there a better / saver manner?


Either your method or the suggestion by dbvirago will work.   After you open the catalog form the new location, a couple of thing may occur.    The image path stored in the LR catalog file may be out of date as Windows might rely upon a relative path  (that is a path relative to the path to the catalog file).  If that is the case, then you will need to locate the parent folder(s) for the LR catalog.  
The other thing to watch out for is in preferences on the General Tab for the setting for the default catalog.   Sometimes this is set to "Last opened" but probably should be set to the (new) location of the Master Catsalog  file.


----------



## Biff (Jan 9, 2019)

Alright, I made it, very easily done.

How could one rename the catalog, respectively what files / folders do one have to rename? Is it enough to rename this folder:






? Or do I have to rename the sub folders of that folder:





?

Or can one rename the catalog in Lightroom? Is there an option?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 9, 2019)

How do I find and move or rename my catalog? | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## Biff (Jan 9, 2019)

Many thanks, Jim.

Done now.


----------

